# Martina Cole - The Take



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is anyone watching this?

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun

How are you ?

I'm recording them all on Sky+ so I can sit and watch all in one go......love Martina Cole although her last few have been awful (almost like a completely different writer !)

Think Tom Hardy's lovely although not quite so tasty in this !!

N xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Stranger  

Haven't "spoken" to you in a while!! How are you??

I want to know what happens have you read the book??

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys I also have this on sky plus to do a marathon watch!!    I have read the book though...  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Karin!!!!!! PM me NOW with how it ends   Please please please

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm ok thanks hun....how about you ?  I don't post on FF much anymore but do pop on every now and again...and on ** (think I've still got you added as a friend ?!) 

Yep, I've read the book....read all of Martina Coles books....but I'm not telling you what happens at the end...that's cheating  

Why do you wanna know, you not going to be able to watch them all ?  I hate knowing the end...definitely not one of those that reads the last pages of a book first...so I'm gonna keep you in suspense unless someone else gives in 

N xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi folks (good to see you N, haven't seen you around FF or ** for a while, hope all's ok  )

Watched the double episode last week......really enjoying it   have it on sky+ now, trying to sky+ loads at the mo as we are on another IVF cycle (infact nearly at the end EC yesterday and waiting to hear when ET will be talking about possibly taken them to blasts   ) and want loads of things to watch to take my mind off things during 2ww/10dw....

Jennie
  x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I removed you Minxy..... NOT   Course you are still on there as my friend!! All the cool guys are my friends on there!!   Sorry I am in a crazy mood today   Please tell me what happens though, you are my favorite FF'er I promise please tell me  

Last nights episode was awesome!! I can't wait for the next one!

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ummmmmmm *Saila*..... am I not cool enough to be your ** friend?!?!?!?!?       Found out the ending yet?  

*Minxy* She already PM'd me begging for the ending and I refused too!!!    

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course you are cool enough   You need to add me tho  

Please someone tell me what happens!!

xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sooooo cool!!!         PM me your details and will add you!!

Nope I'm not saying a word!!!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I caved in at the weekend and watched the first 3 episodes in one sitting....excellent !!  Last one tonight and can't wait.

Wish they'd do more of her books like this....


N xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Minxy, I did the same thing   All three episodes were on Sky anytime, so I watched all three episodes today, can't wait to see part 4!!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhh girlies the final just about to start


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

woo hoo!  How excited are we  .

I don't want it to end already  .

Lou xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, what did you all think of the ending? I missed a fair bit of it, good thing that I recorded it


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

both me and dp have loved the take and are hoping they do some more of martina coles for tv!!!!


----------

